# Howdy from South Tx



## GhostDirewolf (Sep 3, 2019)

My name is William 'Hawk' Bennett. I am, presently, an Entered Apprentice. I am hoping to have my proficiency tested within the next month. 

I live in South Texas. My home lodge is Victory #1160 & my visiting lodge is Frio #399.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 3, 2019)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Chaz (Sep 3, 2019)

Welcome and good luck on your proficiency!


----------



## Winter (Sep 4, 2019)

Welcome to the Order and the forum, Brother.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Bloke (Sep 5, 2019)

Greetings and welcome from Australia !


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome from Houston!


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 14, 2019)

Greetings and welcome. I wish you luck with your journey in Freemasonry.


----------



## bro.william (Sep 17, 2019)

Enjoy the journey.


----------

